

What are must subscribe journals/magazines for software developers - khrist

I am software developer with 9 years industry experience. I am subscribed to Communications of ACM from past 3 years which I found quite satisfying, but now I want more similar stuff what magazines would you vouch for. esp generic ones which summarize future and state of art in field of software periodically(not very frequently).
======
csixty4
If you like ACM's content, IEEE Spectrum has some good stuff too.

